# DW Review - Valet Pro Purple Passion Paint Cleanser



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Hereisphilly's Official DW Valet Pro Purple Passion Paint Cleanser Review*

*Introduction:*
Firstly, a big thanks to Valet Pro for sending through the sample for review
Valet Pro are a company we are all very familiar with. My only experience of their products is their advanced show foam, but I know that alot of their products are very well received
It will be interesting to see how this new paint cleanser of theirs stacks up

*The Product:*

Purple passion is supplied in an opaque white plastic 500ml bottle, very in keeping with Valet Pro's style across their range.
As this product is not on sale yet, I've asked if this packaging is final, and will update this review when I know more.

The product itself is purple product with a very fruity smell. I can't quite place the scent but I think it is a blackcurranty smell. It isn't overpowering in any way, but strong enough to recognise it. 
Consistency wise it is very thick, and holds its shape when applied to an applicator.

Valet Pro say:

Designed to improve the paint finish prior to waxing. It deep cleans the paintwork, removing attached deposits not removed by washing. Purple Passion also effortlessly removes light marring from the paint finish.

Speaking to Greg at Valet Pro, the product has some mild abrasives in it. It's designed to remove the light marring for the paint surface and can be used both by hand or with a DA. 
It also uses carnauba which is a natural filler product, although filling is not its intention. The combination of cleaners, solvents and lubricants help deep clean the paint while the fine abrasives hone the surface. 
The carnauba helps deliver a gloss and a bases for a sealant or wax to adhere to.

*The Method:*

Test subject today is a Kia Pro_Ceed in a super bright orange, kindly donated by my sister in law. This car does not get any care and attention besides standard fortnightly wash. Fortunately, not at the poles, but the car has never had any LSP or anything applied to it




























The car was snow foamed, washed with 2BM, detarred and clayed with a clay mitt. Once dry, it was ready to have a crack with Purple passion



















Purple passion can be applied either by hand or by DA, but due to time constraints, I couldn't use my DA, so by hand it is.

Now you will have to bear with me with this review, as the light at 11am on a winter morning isn't ideal when you are in a housing estate, and products of this type doesn't photograph well once applied at the best of times

Before application the paint has clearly evident swirls and wash marring










2 generous pea sized blobs were used on a well-known American brand's sponge applicator. I had toyed with using a MF applicator, but the recommendation on the back of the bottle was to use sponge, so sponge it is

The product was very easy to spread around, slightly hindered by the bare un-protected paint, but not an issue.




























Not alot of product is used, I found I was using 2 lots of 2 blobs per panel, and that seemed to work well.
The applicator was quite dirty after use, which implied that the paint had indeed been cleansed to a certain degree

Instructions say to do one panel, then buff immediately off.

Unfortunately, buffing was significantly harder than I would have liked, not so much alot of elbow grease being required but that the product seemed to smear a fair bit.
The best technique i found was to buff as much as possible with 1 short pile mf cloth, then use another for a final buff.



















This technique seemed to work well. With hand application, I cannot expect the product to correct any paint defects, and that was the case, as the marring did not seem to be reduced. But the paint was noticeably slicker (probably as a result of the carnuba being left behind) and the flake did seem to pop that little bit more, with significantly more gloss.

Applying by DA should be much better if paint correction is the intended outcome

After going round all the panels, the car was topped with a durable winter wax

And the final finished pictures once the tyres were dressed and glass cleaned, much better and very shiny!














































*Price:*

There is a placeholder on Valet Pro's website for the product, but at the moment there is no further information on pricing.
http://valetpro.eu/purple-passion.html

On the website it implies that Purple passion is going to replace their previous Paint Cleanser, and this can still be found online for around £10, so I would like to think that Purple Passion would follow a similar pricing scheme
I have asked Valet Pro if they have an estimated RRP and will update this review on the answer.

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes. If the pricing stays around the anticipated mark, then this a very good value for money product that does as advertises. Paint does seem to be cleansed, is certainly slicker and is a lot glossier. I will certainly be using this in future as a sure-fire way to remove old wax prior to re-waxing.

*Conclusion:*

A very competent paint cleanser, it does the job as advertised. Easy to apply, less so to buff off, but with the right technique this can be overcome.
If the pricing is anything like its predecessor, Purple passion is very good value for money and a product I can easily recommend

"DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

